# Felling poll - Have your say



## outofmytree (Mar 22, 2010)

In a recent thread there has been a "discussion" (AS style) oke:  over 2 approaches to a felling job. Here is the layout for the job.







The trees are roughly 10 metres tall and are 6 metres from the power lines which in turn are 4 1/2 metres tall. The white line to the North east is a busy footpath.

Would you fell these trees one at a time with a bull rope on each one

*OR*

Would you use wedges and fell some or all of them (joined together by their fronds alone) without bull ropes.

Lets hear what you tree fellers think!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 22, 2010)

Get Ekka to do it, he is great... Just ask him.


----------



## Ekka (Mar 22, 2010)

The author of this thread and poll has arbitrarily used conjured scenarios that suit his distorted perspective, not all options have been explored nor methods divulged.

The author has taken material out of context and applied them in a fashion that befits his agenda.

At not stage did I mention using only wedges, that's his poor comprehension.

Also be advised readers, the author is a Jim's Trees Franchise Owner, not a qualified arborist and is coming from a half full perspective, he simply is not versed in advanced felling techniques or qualified to discuss felling options. He also is not up to speed on current Queensland OHS.

The skills of tree workers vary greatly, beyond knowledge is practice and experience, what may seem a difficult task for some is a breeze for others. Regardless of the authors rantings he has yet not been able to establish one breach of OHS issues within my posts and reasoning of that thread, although he has conjured some up to suit his ill will.

To determine all options from the schematics provided is impossible, one factor that is always difficult to determine in pictures is weather, wind being the main culprit.

Most good tree felling guides, books and tutors stress the importance of evaluating all variables, having backups, minimizing physical effort and taking a productive but safe path. Those can only be evaluated on site, the lower the skill of the persons making the evaluations the higher the risk appears to be for those who choose differently due to advanced experience and knowledge.

2 approaches? I don't think so. Don't ever let yourself get cornered into such demands on a job site. :deadhorse:


----------



## fredmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I say BORE CUT


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2010)

*who cares if he is an arborist.*

what does that matter for felling?

I no longer give advice on pictures.They never tell the whole story.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 22, 2010)

Where do I get to vote on how stupidthis thread is?


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 22, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Where do I get to vote on how stupidthis thread is?





Its all fun Daniel.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol neither I don't know squat about palms but I would get my bucket in there a nd bring them down to toothpicks before felling the spars most likely. I am a chicken in high traveled public areas though:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 22, 2010)

I would have pulled them over with the tractor winch, just put a choker as high as you can reach, apply tention, lock, box, backcut, and let em rip.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 22, 2010)

*In a suburban setting....*

Safe and steady over rough and ready any day of the week!


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it was FTA that recommended tying a group like that together in another thread and falling as a bunch. Sounds reasonable given the info we have here.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 22, 2010)

Rope has a good point, and it should be noted the dimensions: Short and tight.

However the key word is probably 'palm'. I personally have only taken down one palm (20 years ago) and don't remember EXACTLY how it behaved, but I do remember that it is very different from _any_ other tree.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 22, 2010)

Spike up the trees, cut the tops and drop them in the zone, come down and drop the now half as tall trunks into the zone. 

Next!!


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2010)

Since I know nothing about cutting down palms, you can take this for what it is worth.

I would have brought enough orange cones and barricades to make sure I could drop them, then I would do what ever worked fastest to get off site. I presume that all the traffic can be diverted, held off, or postponed for long enough to crash them, either one at a time, or in a bunch.

Otherwise it's obvious: piece them down, working around the hideous risk of being caught under a falling skirt of palm fronds.

BTW: what kind of palms are they? I was wasting some time researching this comment, and I discovered there is an awful lot to know. There is only one palm tree outside in Kansas City, and it is made out of aluminum.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 22, 2010)

I have never personally came across a senerio like when Ekka dropped the 3 trees. If I ever did I just might do it like he did but pretty much everything gets a rope for me.


----------



## Wishie22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Where is?: Rope area off area & take it down in sections due to the hazards listed.

The aerial view does not show the interlocking sections of the trees/palms. Thus making it impossible to cast a vote on the options listed.


----------



## Ekka (Mar 23, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> I think it was FTA that recommended tying a group like that together in another thread and falling as a bunch. Sounds reasonable given the info we have here.



Not sure who you mention but this is an older video I shot of doing a fishtail clump.

Clump Felling YouTube


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 23, 2010)

Hard to tell but they look a little to spread to tie in one bunch. Piece it out. You regret the shortcuts you made ALOT longer than the ones you didnt.


----------



## keith811 (Mar 23, 2010)

the options listed are not all that great. If you can't climb you shouldn't be doing urban work. Hire an arborist to come save your butt and you wont need a pole to figure out how to do your job.


----------



## JayD (Mar 23, 2010)

*This poll proves nothing.!*

All this poll can prove is how many people would fell these palms the same way you did, your readers are in another country.

It does not prove how to fell them correctly, complying to our respective OH&S laws. This type of palm appears simple enough to fell, and most of the time you will fell them without incident.

Then there's the other time when you did not quite do your scarf, back-cut properly, you neglected to cut your side fibers and the whole direction of felling turns to the right or left and all the pull ropes in the world will not help...if you are unlucky...there goes your excess..no profit in that job

Or your sitting there with your hands cradling your head waiting for workcover to turn up to a reportable incident...your customer dead

Two weeks of training is a joke, but when you consider who posted this poll it does not surprise me at all.

You have been critiqued by two of your peers and found wanting and all you can do is post a poll to see who would fell the palms the same way you did..blind leading the blind...opcorn: *two weeks of training*opcorn:


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 23, 2010)

Ekka said:


> The author of this thread and poll has arbitrarily used conjured scenarios that suit his distorted perspective, not all options have been explored nor methods divulged.
> 
> The author has taken material out of context and applied them in a fashion that befits his agenda.
> 
> ...



DAMN you arborists are some snobby ####ers!

put a face in it/them. determine which trees you can set up (back cut) then find one that you can get them all to go with. maybe you will need wedges maybe not. All I see is a bush looking thing next to a house... As long as you arent gonna take out a line and you know you will have good enough wood to get lift out of a wedge, why do it any other way?


O ya I forgot for a second, you are arborists hahahahahahaha....


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Revised MDS plan:*

Box them all, backcut appropriately, then bring in Ekka with his giant pompous windbag, and blow them all down at once!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you should use the tree jack, I saw axmen do it it must be the way to go


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm gonna stick with my giant pompous windbag approach.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 23, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I'm gonna stick with my giant pompous windbag approach.



That would probaby work however should another pompous windbag unexspectedly show up and start blowing from the opposite side we might have something of a problem.
Never any offense Ekka, we luv ya buddy. Holla back yo!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 23, 2010)

treemandan said:


> That would probaby work however should another pompous windbag unexspectedly show up and start blowing from the opposite side we might have something of a problem.
> Never any offense Ekka, we luv ya buddy. Holla back yo!



Hmm.... well, I guess it would be the ground guys job to keep the felling zone free of any opposing giant pompous windbags then.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 23, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Since I know nothing about cutting down palms, you can take this for what it is worth.
> 
> I would have brought enough orange cones and barricades to make sure I could drop them, then I would do what ever worked fastest to get off site. I presume that all the traffic can be diverted, held off, or postponed for long enough to crash them, either one at a time, or in a bunch.
> 
> ...



5 _Syagrus romanzoffiana_ and 2 _Archontophoenix alexandrae_

If your keen to learn about palms you might try this site. Lots of species and some great photographs. http://www.pacsoa.org.au/palms/


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 23, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think you should use the tree jack, I saw axmen do it it must be the way to go



Yea, a several thousand dollar jack for a 30 foot palm HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fishercat (Mar 23, 2010)

*i agree 100%`*



Wishie22 said:


> Where is?: Rope area off area & take it down in sections due to the hazards listed.
> 
> The aerial view does not show the interlocking sections of the trees/palms. Thus making it impossible to cast a vote on the options listed.



an aerial photo was useless.at least by itself.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 23, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Yea, a several thousand dollar jack for a 30 foot palm HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Naahh. They are only $1895.00



....before shipping.




....before credit card charges 'cause you bought it to make money, not because you have any!


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 23, 2010)

Screw it.

Use the Michibilly approach.

Wait till Saturday morning at sun up so's ya piss of all the neighbors, bring at least a case of Beer and a fifth of cheap whiskey, a small tractor and a couple of 1/2" cables.

Drink half the beer while deep notching and rigging the palms with a really dull chain on the wildthingy.

Encircle the palms with the cables like a big lasso and tie off to the tractor.
Point the tractor towards the bus stop and set the throttle for WFO, dump the clutch and jump off.

Finish the rest of the beer while waiting for your wood burning buddies and inlaws to show up. Give the fifth of Whiskey to your tractor dealer when he shows up with the low boy to haul it in for repairs.

Done.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 23, 2010)

Ekka's approach appeared reasonable in the video. Should work for every other palm situation, right? I mean, they are just a grass.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 23, 2010)

newsawtooth said:


> Ekka's approach appeared reasonable in the video. Should work for every other palm situation, right? I mean, they are just a grass.



it looked like a 12 year that was pinching a chit, running a saw. All that running around and around the tree, the ropes, the pullies, the machines. Stupid as can be..


----------



## JayD (Mar 23, 2010)

newsawtooth said:


> Ekka's approach appeared reasonable in the video. Should work for every other palm situation, right?*I mean, they are just a grass.*



Well the one who started this poll, mows grass, so if the shoe fits..Jim!


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 24, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> ...
> Finish the rest of the beer while waiting for your wood burning buddies and inlaws to show up. ...
> 
> Dingeryote



I kinda like that approach, except there is no reason to get off the tractor. Any self-respecting hillbilly or redneck would stay on the tractor just to enjoy the ride.


Do palm trees turn into firewood? Is it worth cutting up for that?

Or is that a moot point, since they only grow far enough south that you don't need the winter heat?


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I kinda like that approach, except there is no reason to get off the tractor. Any self-respecting hillbilly or redneck would stay on the tractor just to enjoy the ride.
> 
> 
> Do palm trees turn into firewood? Is it worth cutting up for that?
> ...



Michibillys would burn palm trees if they grew here...some would burn 'em Green, and if not for heat, in the backyard come summer.

Getting off the tractor is important. Ya can't get too far away from the beer and the Whiskey or somebody will steal it, and ya don't want to get caught operating a vehicle under the influence while on probation for DUI.

Things have evolved around these parts, back in the day when blasting was taught by the Agricultural extension, those Palms woulda gotten 2 sticks ea. of Hercules 50% as a pusher charge under em', and the whole neighborhood would be upset there wasn't enough beer to go around. LOL!!!

Ekka makes some pretty work out of those slimy things don't he?
Ausies just don't know how to have fun I reckon.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## keith811 (Mar 24, 2010)

michibillies are starting to sound a lot like all the guys I hang with down here in VA give us enough beer and we will do just about anything. Some of us don't even require the beer to be stupid. LOL


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 24, 2010)

keith811 said:


> michibillies are starting to sound a lot like all the guys I hang with down here in VA give us enough beer and we will do just about anything. Some of us don't even require the beer to be stupid. LOL



It's all good untill somebody loses a dog in a divorce.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry guys I didnt realise some of you may not have seen the original video. here is the link. This is megavideo so, if you havent used em before, you press the red play button once and when it turns green press it again to watch.

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=CI6KXUF3


----------



## randyg (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm confuzed

Was that vid the group we are talking about/polling about? 

Pulling out one at a time looked a little more time consuming, but a bit safer than group felling. Perhaps easier cleanup as well to not have the big mess to try and pull apart. 

Couple things I have encountered taking down groups of trees. If you lasso them all and pull to tight, really changes the forces on the felling cut/hinge areas. Especially all those around the outside of the group. 

If the hinges are not all aimed exactly in the same direction, some try to move to center and others try to move out of the group as they fall. Once I had group of honey locust stop about 20 degrees into fall, what a mess that turned into. 

I took three 20' tops off of a codom spruce once, all three lined up perfectly and it was one of those "WISH I HAD A HELMET CAM" moments. Poetry in motion...I replay that little film loop in my head often.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 25, 2010)

randyg said:


> *I'm confuzed
> 
> Was that vid the group we are talking about/polling about? *
> 
> ...




Yes Randy they are the same. I should have posted both in the OP so everyone was on the same page. Like you, I believe there is a time and a place for felling multiple stems at the same time but next to houses, power lines and kids going to school definately isnt it!

You mean you were 20 foot up in harness?


----------



## randyg (Mar 25, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> You mean you were 20 foot up in harness?





I was actually around 30' up, and took off the top 20' of three leaders at the same time. They were all pretty intertwined, leaned just a little in the right direction, and the 5-7 mph breeze was also in the right direction. (I often 'save out' many jobs for wind in the right direction i.e. chip down wind/fell down wind) I was in 7 or 8 inch wood, made all 3 face cuts tied in to central leader (about 4' lean out to each side ), then just scooted around to other side of central, leaned out and made back cuts on both sides first till they just started to move forward, then back cut the middle and over they went. Wasn't all that risky or anything, just really cool to watch them float on down side by side. Harness? Almost forgot! Saddle/wire core flip line/friction saver by knees with climbing line threw and also connected to saddle via spliced eye & Grigri. Climb safe/do it again.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 25, 2010)

I can see why that one has stayed with you. I watch the weather carefully too. I will tell clients with large removals that we may need to change the date if the wind speed and direction are unsuitable. Really helps when the wind picks your prunings up and carries them to the truck!


----------



## Ekka (Mar 25, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Get Ekka to do it, he is great



Or this


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 25, 2010)

Look at that. 88% of posters think safety is more important than profit. Looks like most professionals here are awake to just how unsafe your work practises really are Ekka.

Nice cartoon BTW. Not close to the truth of course but what else would anyone expect from a known twister of truth.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the way this guy went about it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eAFRAaireQ&feature=related

As for them stupid palm tree's, lace them with det cord, wrap in burlap and haul off the chips! You guys are making too much work out of this!


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 25, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> I like the way this guy went about it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eAFRAaireQ&feature=related
> 
> As for them stupid palm tree's, lace them with det cord, wrap in burlap and haul off the chips! You guys are making too much work out of this!



Thanks for the link. Damn that is high risk stuff. You would only need to trip over once to die logging like that.

Think I'll stick to my tiny palms thanks!


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 25, 2010)

Mildly amusing......



Ekka said:


> Or this



I get these by email from time to time. Be warned, you may laugh so hard you break something....


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 25, 2010)

What am I missing?? 

The OP removed some palms, ground them up, and got out of Dodge. . . Is the argument over speed of job completion??


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Mildly amusing......
> 
> 
> 
> I get these by email from time to time. Be warned, you may laugh so hard you break something....



holy crap thats funny, I wish I could REP it... I need a designated hitter please


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> What am I missing??
> 
> The OP removed some palms, ground them up, and got out of Dodge. . . Is the argument over speed of job completion??



More or less Metals. The work was done in 4 hours safe and clean. Then someone jumped in and said it could be done in 2 hours. When pressed on how it could be done in half the time multiple felling with wedges was thrown in as an example. Reckless felling, especially near kids, houses and power lines is just not my style but I was curious as to how others felt. After this poll I know.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 25, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> More or less Metals. The work was done in 4 hours safe and clean. Then someone jumped in and said it could be done in 2 hours. When pressed on how it could be done in half the time multiple felling with wedges was thrown in as an example. Reckless felling, especially near kids, houses and power lines is just not my style but I was curious as to how others felt. After this poll I know.



So the use of wedges is "reckless falling"???


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> So the use of wedges is "reckless falling"???



In public areas yes imo it can be. Rope just seals the deal in risk settings and if we start taking shortcuts someone will pay imho.


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

*incompetent jimdochack*






This is the real comic, but Doc can't handle the truth.

And hears the proof, imagine advertising your business with a picture full of OH&S breaches, really now is this professional?






tsc..tsc.. doc, you and your lot seem incompetent to me. Just think these bozos are loose on the public.

Have a nice day.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 26, 2010)

JayD said:


> And hears the proof, imagine advertising your business with a picture full of OH&S breaches, really now is this professional?



Imagine not being able to spell "here's". Really now is this professional?


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 26, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> In public areas yes imo it can be. Rope just seals the deal in risk settings and if we start taking shortcuts someone will pay imho.



:agree2:

That was my point all along. I should hire you to translate Rope, it would have saved me 4 pages!


----------



## treevet (Mar 26, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Or this



That is a cool cartoon about Doc. Almost seems professional quality that you have run here on AS. Recently an anonymous email was sent to me with this cartoon in it....enjoy...

http://www.toondoo.com/toonbooks/187915


----------



## treevet (Mar 26, 2010)

Palm treezer.....la di dah Shigo....please my gut is hurting from laughing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 26, 2010)

This just isn't right... picking on poor innocent ekka. 

What did he ever do to deserve such treatment?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Mar 26, 2010)

You're right....he really doesn't deserve it. Bet his body guard GayD (he pronounces the G as a J pls note) will likely be around to straighten everybody out lol.


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> You're right....he really doesn't deserve it. Bet his body guard GayD (he pronounces the G as a J pls note) will likely be around to straighten everybody out lol.



Sgt Knucklehead strikes again, and it seems he's rallied up some of the old platoon..lol..walking sticks and all..lol.

So how you been Treevet betrayed any of your Buddy's lately??


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

*nit picking fool*



EdenT said:


> Imagine not being able to spell "here's". Really now is this professional?



Trust you to nit pick, to everyone else over there it's obviously was a typo, but with your usual venom spiting and derogatory posting style you try and make some thing out of nothing.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW! Once again I get someone that seems to want to trash talk in a fight they didn't have anything to do with, then comes out and calls me a "looser and a drunk"!
Well, I'll tell you again, I know who I am, my friends know who I am, and I can sleep at night, can you?
You came into this to pick a fight, you got one, you did little more than show a lack of intelligence or tact, much less class, then I spanked you with a negative rep. I'd suggest you call it a day now, "stupid looser drunks" can get awful nasty when they need to, and they might just be smarter than you think!


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> WOW! Once again I get someone that seems to want to trash talk in a fight they didn't have anything to do with, then comes out and calls me a "looser and a drunk"!
> Well, I'll telly you again, I know who I am, my friends know who I am, and I can sleep at night, can you?
> You came into this to pick a fight, you got one, you did little more than show a lack of intelligence or tact, much less class, then I spanked you with a negative rep. I'd suggest you call it a day now, "stupid looser drunks" can get awful nasty when they need to, and they might just be smarter than you think!



sawinredneck 
Pay me no mind I'm Obviously drunk!



Join Date: Mar 2006
Location: Kansas
Posts: 8,262

Hey its your own words, you threaten me behind the scenes than come into this thread just fight! I'm going no where!

So have you really got anything usefull to add to this thread, and I see birds of a feather do flock togther.

you build, you mow, then I suppose you get drunk.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 26, 2010)

No JayD, it's not my own words, a moderator gave that to me as a joke, if you had a half a brain you'd know you can't change your own tag line on here, a moderator has to do it!

Again, I didn't threaten you, and it's not "behind the scenes", again if you had a half a brain, everything in the conversation we had is available for the public to view in the visitor messages, either your profile page or mine. They can then look at the entire conversation if they choose. What you sent me isn't private by any means!
Might want to spend some time and get familiar with the way the forum operates a bit next time!
Have a day.


----------



## treevet (Mar 26, 2010)

ouch....that's gonna leave a mark lol (a red one)


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> No JayD, it's not my own words, a moderator gave that to me as a joke, if you had a half a brain you'd know you can't change your own tag line on here, a moderator has to do it!
> 
> Again, I didn't threaten you, and it's not "behind the scenes", again if you had a half a brain, everything in the conversation we had is available for the public to view in the visitor messages, either your profile page or mine. They can then look at the entire conversation if they choose. What you sent me isn't private by any means!
> Might want to spend some time and get familiar with the way the forum operates a bit next time!
> *Have a day*.



Hey, Steve, Grow up! Have a day..lol..to many eh mate..lol


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> ouch....that's gonna leave a mark lol (a red one)



lol..over rated but funny.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 26, 2010)

JayD said:


> Hey, Steve, Grow up! Have a day..lol..to many eh mate..lol



I'm not Steve, if you knew me at all, you'd know that as well.


----------



## JayD (Mar 26, 2010)

*Keyboard Hero*



sawinredneck said:


> I'm not Steve, if you knew me at all, you'd know that as well.



Oh but thats the whole point, I dont know you, only what you have written and posted!


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 26, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> holy crap thats funny, I wish I could REP it... I need a designated hitter please



I got him for you .
A new nova ,I think.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 26, 2010)

BTW I voted for pulling them one at a time.
Not that there's never a time to fell a twisted mangled clump every now and then[vines through the canopy comes to mind] but,,, as someone else stated ,dropping them 1by1 makes for a lot easier clean up.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

JayD said:


> Hey its your own words, you threaten me behind the scenes than come into this thread just fight! *I'm going no where!*
> 
> So have you really got anything usefull to add to this thread, and I see birds of a feather do flock together.
> 
> you build, you mow, then I suppose you get drunk.




Ah, lets see. I count two spelling errors. The first sentence is completely unreadable. The second sentence is so true, its probably the most concise thing you have ever said. The third sentence makes less sense than the first. The fourth sentence despite a lack of initial capitalization is actually pretty close to English. Oh, I see your criticizing sawinredneck for his tag-line. You know some people have to drink, because we can't all be suffering from advanced senility.

I only wish I could rep you. A few more of the red blocks and you will be outta here for good. Somehow I don't think it will be too long before you offend someone!


----------



## JayD (Mar 27, 2010)

*arborist or side walk hero*



EdenT said:


> Ah, lets see. I count two spelling errors. The first sentence is completely unreadable. The second sentence is so true, its probably the most concise thing you have ever said. The third sentence makes less sense than the first. The fourth sentence despite a lack of initial capitalization is actually pretty close to English. Oh, I see your criticizing sawinredneck for his tag-line. You know some people have to drink, because we can't all be suffering from advanced senility.
> 
> I only wish I could rep you. A few more of the red blocks and you will be *outta* here for good. Somehow I don't think it *wioll* be too long before you offend someone!



Another classic post from edent, I made your spelling mistakes in bold so they stand out.

Now that you have sprayed more venom are you going to say some thing constructive in thread instead of coming here to act like a pre school teacher.

Now back to the question I put to you are you a arborist or a side walk hero


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

JayD said:


> Another classic post from edent, I made your spelling mistakes in bold so they stand out.
> 
> Now that you have sprayed more venom are you going to say some thing constructive in thread instead of coming here to act like a pre school teacher.
> 
> Now back to the question I put to you are you a arborist or a side walk hero



Cool, 
I was correcting it as you posted your message! 

Something constructive? Care to point me to any post you have made on AS this year that is constructive. Also it's better to come on here and act like a preschool teacher than a preschool student (with advanced senility).

Oh yes, I am an Arborist. Why, do you need some tree work done?


----------



## JayD (Mar 27, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Cool,
> I was correcting it as you posted your message!
> 
> Something constructive? Care to point me to any post you have made on AS this year that is constructive. Also it's better to come on here and act like a preschool teacher than a preschool student (with advanced senility).
> ...



No not by you, I *Only* use proven and qualified arborists for any contracts I have.




> Oh yes, I am an Arborist



OK, you say your a arborist what is your ISA cert number? talk is cheap !


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

EEEEEKKKK! It's one of those internet predators my mother warned me about. Dirty old men who ask you to show them your private things.

Are you a paying customer?
Are you an OHS rep?
Are you a cop?

No - then get lost.

Incidentally use 'a' when prefixing a word beginning with a consonant. EG - GayD is a moron!

Use 'an' when prefixing a word beginning with a vowel. EG - GayD is an idiot.

You forgot to point me to one of your constructive posts!

One more red one and it's goodbye GayD.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 27, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> I got him for you .
> A new nova ,I think. *You think right!*



Cheers Ozzy. Its coming back soon but I gotta spread it around a little first.

On another positive note I now almost have a full house of neg rep from the "elite". I have neg from JayD, Ekka and FTA. Hey waddya know, birds of a feather do flock together!


----------



## JayD (Mar 27, 2010)

EdenT said:


> EEEEEKKKK! It's one of those internet predators my mother warned me about. Dirty old men who ask you to show them your private things.
> 
> Are you a paying customer?
> Are you an OHS rep?
> ...



I'm not interested in your personal particulars, I just calling you out..put your credentials on the table prove you are what you say you are!


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

JayD said:


> I'm not interested in your personal particulars, *I just calling you out*..put your credentials on the table prove you are what you say you are!



Some people don't negotiate with terrorists, I don't negotiate with illiterates. And I am not even slightly interested in your demands. Get lost, unless you are a cop, an OHS rep, or a paying customer!

Hey OOMT I've got the full book to. Mind you I 'tricked' FTA into giving me positive rep. Still chuckle about that!


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 27, 2010)

Control with a rope is always best when beside power lines.
The vid showed your crew working well. 
May I ask? (I,m sure there was good reason ) Why those palms needed to go, they looked well placed in the garden.


----------



## JayD (Mar 27, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Some people don't negotiate with terrorists, I don't negotiate with illiterates. And I am not even slightly interested in your demands. Get lost, unless you are a cop, an OHS rep, or a paying customer!
> 
> Hey OOMT I've got the full book to. Mind you I 'tricked' FTA into giving me positive rep. Still chuckle about that!



So you obviously can not prove that you are what you claim to be! So it would appear to me you are one of jims flock, and birds of a feather post together.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

JayD said:


> So you obviously can not prove that you are what you claim to be! So it would appear to me you are one of jims flock, and birds of a feather post together.



No, I just refuse to divulge any personal details at all to a weird old guy across the net who has every intention of attempting to use any information he might gather on me for despicable purposes!

No, I am not a Jims franchisee. Though I must say, from the look of OOMT's videos and photo's they look like a pretty flash outfit. Like you I'm a bit jealous. Unlike you I'm not petulant about it!


----------



## JayD (Mar 27, 2010)

EdenT said:


> No, I just refuse to divulge any personal details at all to a weird old guy across the net who has every intention of attempting to use any information he might gather on me for despicable purposes!
> 
> No, I am not a Jims franchisee. Though I must say, from the look of OOMT's videos and photo's they look like a pretty flash outfit. Like you I'm a bit jealous. Unlike you I'm not petulant about it!



Once more you prove to your readers that your comprehension is seriously mal- functioning.

You do not post your credentials because you have none to produce.

I am not jealous at all, who would want to buy a franchise and pay 20% for every lead you get.

I have proven my worth and ability to be called a arborist in front of twenty year veterans,both on the ground and in the tree, and at a supervisory level as well.

I'm just sick of listening to your flocks perceived correct method of tree work, I am fully qualified and have folks of a reputable background who can and vouch for me.

But you keep making excuses for not proving you are what you say you are !


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

JayD said:


> I am not jealous at all, who would want to buy a franchise and pay 20% for every lead you get.



Whatever helps you sleep at night!

Is it really 20% per lead? Is that 20% of the total job value?


----------



## Burvol (Mar 27, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Where do I get to vote on how stupidthis thread is?



Same place for how gay your "felling compilation" video is.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> That is a cool cartoon about Doc. Almost seems professional quality that you have run here on AS. Recently an anonymous email was sent to me with this cartoon in it....enjoy...
> 
> http://www.toondoo.com/toonbooks/187915



I just clicked on this link again and noticed that it has been updated. How cool!


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 27, 2010)

EdenT said:


> I just clicked on this link again and noticed that it has been updated. How cool!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 27, 2010)

Hahahaha, this is some funnyy stuff.. . .


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 27, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Hahahaha, this is some funnyy stuff.. . .



Ya, that wasn't the giant bag I had in mind... but that will work too. lol.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 27, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Control with a rope is always best when beside power lines.
> The vid showed your crew working well.
> May I ask? (I,m sure there was good reason ) Why those palms needed to go, they looked well placed in the garden.



You are spot on Derwoodii. The palms were not in anyones way but the wife saw a rat eating fallen fruit and that was that! They need to be cleaned at least once a year and cleaning costs about 1/3 the price of removal. They decided to go for pruning 1 inch off the ground!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there a vote for take over your bucket and just cut them down , how can a owner of any business specializing in tree removal justify his own worth where he gets jammed up on a fifty foot palm removal ..


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 27, 2010)

JayD said:


> I am not jealous at all, who would want to buy a franchise and pay 20% for every lead you get.



This is false. As a Jim's franchisee since 2006 I can confirm that I currently pay $5.50 per lead and receive roughly 35 leads per month all year round. 

For those who want accurate information on a Jim's trees franchise I suggest you pay no heed to biased gossip but go straight to the source. The email address of the national franchisor Rob Mueller is [email protected]


----------



## Burvol (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh come on Daniel, what did you expect? You came into this thread with an attitude like that, you should expect a little coming your way. I am not personally attacking you either. A little tounge in cheek to your comment. 

Thanks for the red dot! I didn't have any


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

*Sorting out the fact jims style*

They also advertise using unsafe practices just like is shown in this picture from their jimstree site...count the OH&S breaches..







Birds of a feather flock together...real professional, doc !


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

Yet again, you can take a picture and draw arrows on it!

As it is you are so much more knowledgeable than the rest of us, why don't you enlighten us, what are the violations? What is "illegal" in this picture. Please, be as specific as you can.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

jayd said:


> they also advertise using unsafe practices just like is shown in this picture from their jimstree site...count the oh&s breaches..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un safe my ass, guys used to climb 15 times that high in trees 20 times that size. They cut tops bigger than what you have cut in the last year i bet. They toted 100 lb blocks with 1 piece iron spirs. And a rope flip line around a 12 foot tree..


#### offfff!!!!!!


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

birds of a feather..another one for your flock.. oh and the language junior....another ignorant response from a student..says it all.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Yet again, you can take a picture and draw arrows on it!
> 
> As it is you are so much more knowledgeable than the rest of us, why don't you enlighten us, what are the violations? What is "illegal" in this picture. Please, be as specific as you can.





JayD said:


> birds of a feather..another one for your flock.. oh and the language junior....another ignorant response from a student..says it all.



Waiting.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 28, 2010)

I have already addressed this 4 year old photograph in another thread.

Just to be clear.

The climber is not me or any member of my crew. In fact he is not even from the same state!

Every picture or video of my crew shows us in full PPE suitable for the task at hand. 

My business meets or exceeds every legal requirement for operation in Western Australia.

I leave it to the reader to judge for themselves as to the motivation in posting this picture for the fifth time in three days in this forum.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

BLA bla BLA bla BLA bla BLA, like I said D-U-C-K O-F-F. . . . 

You are a wannabe dude, like 90% of Arborist Site. . . . . . . .


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> BLA bla BLA bla BLA bla BLA, like I said D-U-C-K O-F-F. . . .
> 
> You are a wannabe dude, like 90% of Arborist Site. . . . . . . .



settle down junior, it clear for all to see who the wanabe is here, your still learning...my..my..the language !


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

JayD said:


> settle down junior, it clear for all to see who the wanabe is here, your still learning...my..my..the language !




I stopped being a wannabe when i came out of my Mothers womb chump..


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Yet again, you can take a picture and draw arrows on it!
> 
> As it is you are so much more knowledgeable than the rest of us, why don't you enlighten us, what are the violations? What is "illegal" in this picture. Please, be as specific as you can.





JayD said:


> birds of a feather..another one for your flock.. oh and the language junior....another ignorant response from a student..says it all.





sawinredneck said:


> Waiting.



??????????????????????????????


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I stopped being a wannabe when i came out of my Mothers womb chump..



lol...keybord heroes kill me..lol...oh you got me..chump..lol..you have been watching way to much TV


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> ??????????????????????????????



oh i forgot about you..if can not see them I can not help you. but hey oh&S might be different in your sawinredneck land. Or then again you might just a sidewalk hero too.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 28, 2010)

All i can have you do is call me, My # is floating around here in a few places, I am NOT a keyboard hero, I am just not very friendly with chumps chump. So for the last time #### OFF... TV? what are talking about TV for?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

What was so hard about that? Explicitly list the violations you see. That seems like more than a fair question as much as you seem to want to bring this to our attention, back it up with some facts.


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> All i can have you do is call me, My # is floating around here in a few places, I am NOT a keyboard hero, I am just not very friendly with chumps chump. So for the last time #### OFF... TV? what are talking about TV for?



you seem to have a major problem understanding English, TV you know, so I will post the long version of it you, here you go, television...and do tell if I don't fornicate off what will you do from your keyboard..lol..oh my I'm laughing so hard my sides are starting to hurt.


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> What was so hard about that? Explicitly list the violations you see. That seems like more than a fair question as much as you seem to want to bring this to our attention, back it up with some facts.



Open your eyes and you will see, simple as that.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

So either you cannot, or will not explain them to us? That sure seems hypocritical doesn't it? Are you here just to slam on people or help educate them?


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> So either you cannot, or will not explain them to us? That sure seems hypocritical doesn't it? Are you here just to slam on people or help educate them?



I'm not here slam any one, but I am getting slammed and sworn at by a little group of people that are practicing mob mentality.

If you look back in this thread they have already been pointed out for you.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

NO! They have NOT! All you can do it draw arrows on a picture!
AGAIN, explain the violations and be EXPLICIT about it! I'm beginning to think you are incapable of doing this, seems all you want to do is sling mud and tap dance.
EXPLAIN the violations or be done with it!


----------



## JayD (Mar 28, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> NO! They have NOT! All you can do it draw arrows on a picture!
> AGAIN, explain the violations and be EXPLICIT about it! I'm beginning to think you are incapable of doing this, seems all you want to do is sling mud and tap dance.
> EXPLAIN the violations or be done with it!



you seem to be the one demanding and yelling in this thread, I dont think I want to talk to you until you are nice


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

Right.
So you can't. You come in making lots of noise about how stupid myself and others are, and carry on about rules this and rules that, attempting to make us look like the fools, but you can't even cite said rules and explain the violations. You sir, came in yelling and screaming, kicking up the dust, but as soon as I cornered you about said violations you cower back in your corner.
Have a day, your true colors have shown well in this thread.


----------



## Ekka (Mar 28, 2010)

JayD,

Don't argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.

Nothing here worth a dime of your time mate, ship of fools. :deadhorse:


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 28, 2010)

So rather than answer a legitimate question we are back to name calling?

Who has no class again?


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 28, 2010)

Saw I guess I should explain.

This photograph is from the national website of the franchise I am a member of. Ekka has vainly tried to use this to tar me with his brush. He pointed out some OHS breaches in another thread.

As far as exactly what is wrong with the climbers gear:

He has no helmet and he appears to have only 1 point of attachment. 

There were other allegations made but as the date and location of the picture is uncertain the allegations hold no water.

These tactics of allegation and bluster are the normal mode of attack by Ekka and his cronies. It is pleasing to see that few are fooled by their gutter tactics.


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 28, 2010)

Would tower them and push the stumps over with a bobcat.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 28, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> Would tower them and push the stumps over with a bobcat.



If I had some of your gear alopa I would too!


----------



## MCW (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not gonna jump on the bandwagon of individual name calling etc but I will say this.

Arborists tend to do aerial tree work extremely well and kudos to them. At my size (6'3" and 115kg) I am not built for tree climbing nor do I have the balls, time, or affection for it. If I get asked to do any domestic tree jobs I evaluate the risk first and if a tree can be dropped from the ground and not hit anything (eg: a 7m tree in a 5m backyard is a problem!) I will drop it. I haven't wrecked anything yet. I am certainly not afraid to pass the customer on to my area's only qualified Arborist business (Riverland High Works) if aerial work is involved. They do an excellent job but have a fleet of about 5 high lift trucks now - the owner rarely climbs trees anymore as far as I know. Any serious tree felling business that does not have some form of high lift mechanical truck etc is not that serious in my book OR chooses to do work that the other's won't touch. By the way, I do not class myself as a serious tree felling business despite dropping a lot of trees.

However...

One thing I notice is that qualified arborists that are used to aerial work CONTINUOUSLY overcomplicate things at ground level. What experienced ground fellers would class as easy takes two pages or 30 minutes to explain from an Arborist. Some of the gimmicky cuts I have seen to justify using a wedge were done on trees so small they could be easily pushed over with one hand. I have seen numerous videos of arborists cutting trees at ground level that just look plain uncomfortable. Get them in a tree in a harness 40' up and they are unreal to watch but at ground level they generally seem to take 2 hours to do a 10 minute job. I'm sure many will say it is because they are being careful but when I see videos of qualified Arborists felling a 12" tree with a pull line and absolutely running for their lives when that tree starts falling (away from them mind you) with no interlocked canopies I can't help but laugh. It screams inexperience and a lack of confidence (at ground level) to me.

Although getting a bit off topic it's also important to realise that a lot of people on the internet masquerade as some high profile business when in fact they are nothing more than a one man and a donkey operation. I have no trouble with people knowing I operate my chainsaw/tree business after hours from an extension on the house I live in. There is no shopfront or fancy signs. My business card on this post may suggest that I have an annual turnover of $200k. That is certainly not the case at all. I have a well paying full time job as a Senior Agronomist and am also involved in a family Curtain and Blind business. I do very little advertising with my business but know it has a lot more potential if only I had the time to put into it.
I'm sure that some of the guys on here fit into the one man and a donkey category despite talking like a $10 million operation. I know one member here that certainly does.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

MCW said:


> I'm not gonna jump on the bandwagon of individual name calling etc but I will say this.
> 
> Arborists tend to do aerial tree work extremely well and kudos to them. At my size (6'3" and 115kg) I am not built for tree climbing nor do I have the balls, time, or affection for it. If I get asked to do any domestic tree jobs I evaluate the risk first and if a tree can be dropped from the ground and not hit anything (eg: a 7m tree in a 5m backyard is a problem!) I will drop it. I haven't wrecked anything yet. I am certainly not afraid to pass the customer on to my area's only qualified Arborist business (Riverland High Works) if aerial work is involved. They do an excellent job but have a fleet of about 5 high lift trucks now - the owner rarely climbs trees anymore as far as I know. Any serious tree felling business that does not have some form of high lift mechanical truck etc is not that serious in my book OR chooses to do work that the other's won't touch. By the way, I do not class myself as a serious tree felling business despite dropping a lot of trees.
> 
> ...



Not sure just what you are saying.....Tree fellers (and some part time arborists like you) can drop a stick better than an arborist? Or just a below average arborist?

I think you inaccurately portray small tree services as not very profitable when I think sometimes they may be more profitable than million dollar companies (gross) when it comes to the bottom line. A million dollar company in our vicinity is about to go belly up likely because of the flagging economy and mass overhead.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 28, 2010)

056 kid said:


> un safe my ass, guys used to climb 15 times that high in trees 20 times that size. They cut tops bigger than what you have cut in the last year i bet. They toted 100 lb blocks with 1 piece iron spirs. And a rope flip line around a 12 foot tree..
> 
> 
> #### offfff!!!!!!



I agree. These guys crying about this dude's climb are funny. They don't know what a dangerous high climb is!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I agree. These guys crying about this dude's climb are funny. They don't know what a dangerous high climb is!



Lol yup, I have forgotten about most of my hazardous climbs lol. I will say though, if they are being felled with real property and human life involved, rope is also involved:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup, I have forgotten about most of my hazardous climbs lol. I will say though, if they are being felled with real property and human life involved, rope is also involved:monkey:



I dont even own any wedges and I have always gotten along just fine....

Of course I have four different winches to play with also. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I dont even own any wedges and I have always gotten along just fine....
> 
> Of course I have four different winches to play with also. lol.



Mds wedges are valuable you need to get four plastic wedges like I have I use them and my winch sometimes. I also say they are the best thing for bucking a big log they keep or can get the saw outta pinch easier than anything made. They help on big wood in the tree too. I just am going to have rope or winch back-up during felling in urban settings.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Mds wedges are valuable you need to get four plastic wedges like I have I use them and my winch sometimes. I also say they are the best thing for bucking a big log they keep or can get the saw outta pinch easier than anything made. They help on big wood in the tree too. I just am going to have rope or winch back-up during felling in urban settings.



I have been thinking about getting some, just never get around to it.

I usually have the Deere around when dealing with big wood. I have on occasion left an arm on a big trunk and used the chipper winch to roll it over though - if its a wood stays job and the tractor isn't handy that is. You can roll a pretty beefy trunk with just the cable too if you can it get under the log... sometimes peavy assist is needed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I have been thinking about getting some, just never get around to it.
> 
> I usually have the Deere around when dealing with big wood. I have on occasion left an arm on a big trunk and used the chipper winch to roll it over though - if its a wood stays job and the tractor isn't handy that is. You can roll a pretty beefy trunk with just the cable too if you can it get under the log... sometimes peavy assist is needed.



Well yeah but a shop hammer and plastic wedge are easier to deploy. I drilled a hole in my shop hammer handle and put a loop of 1/4" cord so I can clip it on my saddle, same with wedges. If I am removing blocks up there big like 3 foot across those little wedges are invaluable imo.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah but a shop hammer and plastic wedge are easier to deploy. I drilled a hole in my shop hammer handle and put a loop of 1/4" cord so I can clip it on my saddle, same with wedges. If I am removing blocks up there big like 3 foot across those little wedges are invaluable imo.



I hear ya.... maybe I'll get some next time I see them. like i said, been meaning to anyway.

This comes down to the "more than one way to skin the cat" deal too though I suppose.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah but a shop hammer and plastic wedge are easier to deploy. I drilled a hole in my shop hammer handle and put a loop of 1/4" cord so I can clip it on my saddle, same with wedges. If I am removing blocks up there big like 3 foot across those little wedges are invaluable imo.



Solid twig bits that just squeeze into the cut are just as good as wedges on big blocks and you don't have to take them up there with you (they usually are already up there somewhere ) bark can be a last ditch substitute too.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> Solid twig bits that just squeeze into the cut are just as good as wedges on big blocks and you don't have to take them up there with you (they usually are already up there somewhere ) bark can be a last ditch substitute too.



Yep. You can use a lot of stuff. I thought about using those little plastic wedges that they use to space the laminate flooring away from the walls. Its never really been enough of an issue to bother though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol how would I drive twigs or bark into the kerf? I am talking a large chunk usually notched and I drive the wedge in to help the one groundie get on over!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheese and rice this thred is a pure train wreck ,I am truly starting to think your all facked up and I'm the only true sane one here , and what a thread it is, where we need to discuss removing a fifty foot tree , tree men you call yourselves laughable ....Oh and PS a twig is a great wedge and readily available, there always one around your foot somewhere, but ya can't teach commonsense..Maybe instead of JIMS TREE SERVICE franchise , you shoulda opened a SOUTH PHILLY PRETZEL FACTORY less experience needed


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Cheese and rice this thred is a pure train wreck ,I am truly starting to think your all facked up and I'm the only true sane one here , and what a thread it is, where we need to discuss removing a fifty foot tree , tree men you call yourselves laughable ....Oh and PS a twig is a great wedge and readily available, there always one around your foot somewhere, but ya can't teach commonsense..



That,s right them bushes you're a climbing make you sane  I tell you what TC you reach fer your twig and I will unclip my wedge and hammer ready:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol how would I drive twigs or bark into the kerf? I am talking a large chunk usually notched and I drive the wedge in to help the one groundie get on over!



I think we are having a small error in communication is all (talking about, and responding to two separate things). I know you know you stuff rope.

I dont have any AQF points... but if there is one thing I've got figured out pretty damn good in this life, its how to cut a ####ing tree down. lol.

Doc looks like he's doing a pretty damn good job too.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol how would I drive twigs or bark into the kerf? I am talking a large chunk usually notched and I drive the wedge in to help the one groundie get on over!



If you are removing a huge chunk most often I slide them off rather than folding them over. Just cut down at an angle and keep them from pinching by the twigs inserted on both sides of the cut .....and when just about through the cut....gun the throttle a little and the whole works goes off of the stem....bar and piece and all. It is one of the secrets of my success. No gm, no wedges, no notch/scarf, wayyy less time.

You need a lot of practice to get good at it and you cannot have too high of a chunk or it may fold back over on you and there could be pain involved.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think we are having a small error in communication is all (talking about, and responding to two separate things). I know you know you stuff rope.
> 
> I dont have any AQF points... but if there is one thing I've got figured out pretty damn good in this life, its how to cut a ####ing tree down. lol.
> 
> Doc looks like he's doing a pretty damn good job too.



Yeah, I know we all know our stuff we have some disagreements and learn from them. I have yused twigs but I found something that takes less time and works very well for me. I don't take them up unless I need them though!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> If you are removing a huge chunk most often I slide them off rather than folding them over. Just cut down at an angle and keep them from pinching by the twigs inserted on both sides of the cut .....and when just about through the cut....gun the throttle a little and the whole works goes off of the stem....bar and piece and all. It is one of the secrets of my success. No gm, no wedges, no notch/scarf, wayyy less time.
> 
> You need a lot of practice to get good at it and you cannot have too high of a chunk or it may fold back over on you and there could be pain involved.



Ok I see our confusion here, I am meaning a 30"spar 12 foot six, tag line at top, wedge to assist the groundie! They call it timber here lol short wood mill takes 12foot six inch logs, I use the wedge to assist the groundie and make dern sure it don't come back on me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

TV I have done the slide method for small large dia blocks too. Most times I just cut through them level and then push them off after tethering the saw.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> If I am removing blocks up there big like 3 foot across those little wedges are invaluable imo.



this is what I was talking about Rope. Maybe 300 to 500 to 1000 lb plus chunks. They gotta slide more than get pushed


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> this is what I was talking about Rope. Maybe 300 to 500 to 1000 lb plus chunks



I caught it finally lol, I was not explanatory enough about the size chunks I was wedging sorry for my usual inadequate writing ability. I slant them large 40"chunks too I can usually push a decent size chunk off a level cut though.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

PS....another option is a Reg Coates "block pusher" but that takes more time and the unit cost as well


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> PS....another option is a Reg Coates "block pusher" but that takes more time and the unit cost as well



I want a 60 ton crane


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

If the crane can't make it here it is in action if you have the patience to wait til the end. Other vids have bigger trees getting blocks getting pushed but this one looks like a real impacted molar.

I have a block pusher laying against the wall in the room next to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf5ixX-4N0s&feature=PlayList&p=2B8207612C2D956D&index=7


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> If the crane can't make it here it is in action if you have the patience to wait til the end. Other vids have bigger trees getting blocks getting pushed but this one looks like a real impacted molar.
> 
> I have a block pusher laying against the wall in the room next to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf5ixX-4N0s&feature=PlayList&p=2B8207612C2D956D&index=7



Wow I think I would have just picked them up and thrown those if I had to go through that.
I suppose if there was no area to put anything it would be a way. I don't like blocking big stuff but would likely block out four foot sections before doing that. Do you use it much? Here our landscape is either rough rock or imported topsoil so many times being delicate with the land scape is un-necessary. I have also bid jobs to include landscape repair or necessary precautions.


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

You don't fit in well if you don't have a flawless lawn like a golf fairway and everyone paints (topcoats) their driveways so they are perfect. You don't get away with much. 

I don't use the blockpusher much but it is another tool that get used sometimes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> You don't fit in well if you don't have a flawless lawn like a golf fairway and everyone paints (topcoats) their driveways so they are perfect. You don't get away with much.
> 
> I don't use the blockpusher much but it is another tool that get used sometimes.



Lmao so how would my lawn ornaments look there lol motors and cars with missing parts:monkey:


PS: we have those lawns too but they are not the norm I sorta like working in both though. If I have to go to great length such as: ornamental landscape protection and no lawn damage thery're gonna pay ropes price or get the next guy.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I dont even own any wedges and I have always gotten along just fine....
> 
> .



Same here.
I will admit to using a mattic for prying kerfs apart.
Had the same one for 5 yrs now.She's got a wicked looking crack along the bottom but, she's in good shape for the shape she's in.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Same here.
> I will admit to using a mattic for prying kerfs apart.
> Had the same one for 5 yrs now.She's got a wicked looking crack along the bottom but, she's in good shape for the shape she's in.



I got a deal on four of the plastic ones and started using them and have found them great in some uses. I have done without them as well but now find I use them enough to get more after these are wore out!


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao so how would my lawn ornaments look there lol motors and cars with missing parts:monkey:
> 
> 
> PS: we have those lawns too but they are not the norm I sorta like working in both though. If I have to go to great length such as: ornamental landscape protection and no lawn damage thery're gonna pay ropes price or get the next guy.



You've seen my old stuff, yours would fit right in (esp if we splash a little red orange paint on em) 

This old boy been on about every lawn in this snooty town at one time or another


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

treevet said:


> You've seen my old stuff, yours would fit right in (esp if we splash a little red orange paint on em)
> 
> This old boy been on about every lawn in this snooty town at one time or another



Lol that ole truck looks good anywhere imo. I just ordered another pulley and 10 loop runners and hard trap biners am I going crazy

PS: good to know if I ever come up to help ya in snooterville they would not run me off lol


----------



## treevet (Mar 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol that ole truck looks good anywhere imo. I just ordered another pulley and 10 loop runners and hard trap biners am I going crazy
> 
> PS: good to know if I ever come up to help ya in snooterville they would not run me off lol



They may put up with us Rope but it is doubtful we will ever put up with all of them.


----------



## MCW (Mar 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> Not sure just what you are saying.....Tree fellers (and some part time arborists like you) can drop a stick better than an arborist? Or just a below average arborist?
> 
> I think you inaccurately portray small tree services as not very profitable when I think sometimes they may be more profitable than million dollar companies (gross) when it comes to the bottom line. A million dollar company in our vicinity is about to go belly up likely because of the flagging economy and mass overhead.



Sorry mate, I think I may have come across wrong. What I am trying to say is that qualified arborists that are used to dangling and swinging from trees all day have to analyse every single move they make to avoid plummeting to the ground. I have seen guys that are absolutely awesome in the air continue to over analyse things once they get to ground level. I believe a lot of over analysing has been done on that first Palm Tree(s) image although I realise it may have been posted as a cheap shot. Arborists that are used to swinging in trees generally do a good job at ground level, it's just that the ones I've seen take 10 times longer to drop that tree than they should. Some of them also like to boast about all these stupid fancy cuts when they're quite simply not needed. Some also have egos 500 foot tall - you're not one of them 

If you combined a Forestry Worker who fells trees all day with an Arborist who is good at roping etc they'd be awesome.

I have no dramas dropping trees at ground level but I believe many people have to be careful calling themselves an Arborist when they have no Arboriculture qualifications (I am not an Arborist and will never call myself one). 

Example 1: I used to work for a large company installing commercial air conditioning. I have installed 100's of split systems/ducted systems from start to finish including wiring. I was as good as any of the qualified electricians or refridgeration mechanics - however, I never once called myself either of these as I had no qualifications.

Example 2: I am a qualified Agronomist with Agricultural qualifications. If someone calls themselves an Agronomist, are not qualified, and make a major error such as recommending the wrong chemical, they open themselves up to massive legal action and their arse will be in a sling. Insurance will cover mine - because I'm qualified.

All I have is basic chainsaw competency certificates and an Advanced Large Tree Felling (>6m) certificate. I am a Tree Feller, not an Arborist. I have nothing but respect for qualified Arborists. They can do stuff that I cannot although at ground level I rate myself pretty well.

What I said in regard to one man and a donkey operations was by no means linked to profitability (I agree 100% with what you wrote). What I was trying to say is that is easy to get on the internet and tart yourself as someone you're not. When I mentioned about a fellow member on this forum talking big all the time I had discovered that they do very little cutting but if you listen to them they are making $100k a year, wearing out 5 saws a month, and dropping 2,000 trees a day.

Sorry for such a long post


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree, and when I get a big tree stripped out and have a tight stick to slam I like to get it on the ground right away so it does not, like you said, become a bigger deal than it is in my mind. Sometimes it is better to get the brush all outta the way first tho so you don't bury it. But if you have a crane there....who cares.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

Lmao if falling in areas that have no collateral damage it is easy to not second guess things but in between two houses, you can bet I am taking my time, notch will be clean, rope set notch placed and checked by stepping in front. Call it what you wish but it is through many years experience that, some of us, have learned the importance of careful urban felling.


PS: The thing that taught me this, was supposed loggers that have no problem felling trees on houses.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is what we get to fall!


----------



## treevet (Mar 29, 2010)

I always use my felling sight on my Stihls. Feller a few years ago dropped a hundred foot plus oak on a beautiful Victorian from the 1700's and embedded it right in the middle of the house and knocked the whole house crooked. Totaled.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> I always use my felling sight on my Stihls. Feller a few years ago dropped a hundred foot plus oak on a beautiful Victorian from the 1700's and embedded it right in the middle of the house and knocked the whole house crooked. Totaled.



Sounds like something I would wish on my worst enemy. lol.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds a bit like this one. According to the owner of the company the faller decided to cut the tree down without using a bull-line when it was tangled in the surrounding trees. Thought he would get lucky and fell it real quick probably ran through his mind. He was real lucky as it turned out and he lived to explain his disastrous choices. I felt very sorry for the owner of the company!

BTW rope whats with the rope on the tree running up to the still standing one?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Sounds a bit like this one. According to the owner of the company the faller decided to cut the tree down without using a bull-line when it was tangled in the surrounding trees. Thought he would get lucky and fell it real quick probably ran through his mind. He was real lucky as it turned out and he lived to explain his disastrous choices. I felt very sorry for the owner of the company!
> 
> BTW rope whats with the rope on the tree running up to the still standing one?



That rope was merely a safety back up and was tight tied to a distant tree not in the picture!
If you look hard on the ground you will see my winch cable that is hooked to my bucket behind the camera man! The rope was cinched after a good pull was put on the notched tree so if something went haywire there would still be a back-up. It was not needed but it did make me feel better I have yet to have a disastrous event and wish to remain that way.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> I always use my felling sight on my Stihls. Feller a few years ago dropped a hundred foot plus oak on a beautiful Victorian from the 1700's and embedded it right in the middle of the house and knocked the whole house crooked. Totaled.



They should of got a tree man:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> They should of got a tree man:monkey:



Really. its not like its that hard... just swing a dead cat around and you're bound to hit at least five!


----------



## EdenT (Mar 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> That rope was merely a safety back up and was tight tied to a distant tree not in the picture!
> If you look hard on the ground you will see my winch cable that is hooked to my bucket behind the camera man! The rope was cinched after a good pull was put on the notched tree so if something went haywire there would still be a back-up. It was not needed but it did make me feel better I have yet to have a disastrous event and wish to remain that way.




Sounds like a good insurance policy! I saw the winch cable, that's what made me wonder about the extra rope.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Sounds like a good insurance policy! I saw the winch cable, that's what made me wonder about the extra rope.



Never be ashamed of extra precaution imo, its better than the alternative should something go astray


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Really. its not like its that hard... just swing a dead cat around and you're bound to hit at least five!



Lol better yet scare your cat up a tree then you will call five to rescue it


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> I always use my felling sight on my Stihls. Feller a few years ago dropped a hundred foot plus oak on a beautiful Victorian from the 1700's and embedded it right in the middle of the house and knocked the whole house crooked. Totaled.



Yeah I use my sight,sometimes my loggers tape,usually my winch,sometimes winch rope and winch wedge but never winch rope and wedges lol


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 29, 2010)

Damnit Rope. I had some nice palms on view and you just had to go add some hard-as-all-fark hollow she-ite tree that made mine look like grass ready for mowing!

Actually I am frequently impressed by the breadth of skill and knowledge on display here. Thanks for all the input on this thread. A 90% response tells me all I need to know. 9/10 Pros here believe safety is more important than speed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Damnit Rope. I had some nice palms on view and you just had to go add some hard-as-all-fark hollow she-ite tree that made mine look like grass ready for mowing!
> 
> Actually I am frequently impressed by the breadth of skill and knowledge on display here. Thanks for all the input on this thread. A 90% response tells me all I need to know. 9/10 Pros here believe safety is more important than speed.



Post them anyway, I mean I have easier ones too but they are all done safe and you can't spend hap-hazard, as it cost more than the profit!


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Here is what we get to fall!



You done good with that P.I.T.A. excuse of a tree.

Don't blame you one bit for the extra back up on it.


----------



## MCW (Mar 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao if falling in areas that have no collateral damage it is easy to not second guess things but in between two houses, you can bet I am taking my time, notch will be clean, rope set notch placed and checked by stepping in front. Call it what you wish but it is through many years experience that, some of us, have learned the importance of careful urban felling.
> 
> 
> PS: The thing that taught me this, was supposed loggers that have no problem felling trees on houses.



In situations like the photo you can bet my left nut I'd have taken my time and did what you did. Truth is I would have left a tree like that to the local felling company who have the gear to drop it from the top down. You've obviously taken what I said to heart which wasn't the intention. I'm no hillbilly redneck tree feller and know what can and can't be done with trees. When houses are involved I always check, double check, and triple check the risks involved and use a winch and ropes/chains. When I'm out felling trees where personal property can't be damaged it's a totally different ballgame.
However, in my experience the vast majority of Arborists, who I enjoy watching mind you, still take too much time on the ground with simple trees, not tricky ones like in your photo - that one looked like fun and although I've dropped similar ones out in the open I'd never touch one like that next to a house - I know my limitations and would rather have someone with better insurance take it on 
Kudos to you and I'm not here trying to step on the toes of guys such as yourself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

MCW said:


> In situations like the photo you can bet my left nut I'd have taken my time and did what you did. Truth is I would have left a tree like that to the local felling company who have the gear to drop it from the top down. You've obviously taken what I said to heart which wasn't the intention. I'm no hillbilly redneck tree feller and know what can and can't be done with trees. When houses are involved I always check, double check, and triple check the risks involved and use a winch and ropes/chains. When I'm out felling trees where personal property can't be damaged it's a totally different ballgame.
> However, in my experience the vast majority of Arborists, who I enjoy watching mind you, still take too much time on the ground with simple trees, not tricky ones like in your photo - that one looked like fun and although I've dropped similar ones out in the open I'd never touch one like that next to a house - I know my limitations and would rather have someone with better insurance take it on
> Kudos to you and I'm not here trying to step on the toes of guys such as yourself.



It is all good, I have a lot of felling experience from cutting new rows for powerlines. I know where I can boogie and when to put the brakes on too. Many times on my new rows it was merely woods so the only reason to take any time was if it was to be cleaned up which was rare. I would cut 30 foot rows very fast with merely a wedge and saw; miles of it makes you efficient over the course of many years. Just as you have pointed out you are not an ordinary feller many arborists do not fit that mold either.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Same place for how gay your "felling compilation" video is.



Man it a straight up brawl up this #####.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Never be ashamed of extra precaution imo, its better than the alternative should something go astray



Amen. No sense in letting it all hang out.

or is it the other way around? You should let it all hang out? Hang in? Hold on? Screw it, get a rope.


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2010)

That lumberjack stuff is just treework without any climbing and no houses next to the tree. How hard can that be?? Watch axman and find out. What a joke.


----------



## MCW (Mar 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> That lumberjack stuff is just treework without any climbing and no houses next to the tree. How hard can that be?? Watch axman and find out. What a joke.



I agree. With the tree job I have going on a commercial citrus/avocado/winegrape orchard I have just passed the 7,500 tree mark ranging from small (8") trunks and 40' tall to 48" and 120' tall (windbreak Casuarinas). I have been averaging 41 trees per hour, felling only with wedges and the very odd vehicle tow over. There are numerous valves, irrigation filters etc that I have to miss. Some runs of over 100 trees have had to be dropped on top of one another (they have a 2-3m spacing) so that the headlands either side can be accessed by vehicles. I probably have another 7,500 to go across another 3 properties for this company.
Around houses if you think you can put a tree on the ground at that speed you're looking for trouble.
After the amount of trees I've dropped, including a LOT of tricky bifurcated trunks plus split trunks I think/hope I've got my eye in  Tree felling is certainly NOT something you can learn from a book or TV show - Axemen sucks. I don't mind watching Heli Loggers though 
In saying that I've had a few go astray too but luckily very little damage, always by cutting through too much hingewood or with gusty winds changing direction. I'd never touch a tricky tree near a house in winds like I've cut in on this property.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

MCW said:


> I agree. With the tree job I have going on a commercial citrus/avocado/winegrape orchard I have just passed the 7,500 tree mark ranging from small (8") trunks and 40' tall to 48" and 120' tall (windbreak Casuarinas). I have been averaging 41 trees per hour, felling only with wedges and the very odd vehicle tow over. There are numerous valves, irrigation filters etc that I have to miss. Some runs of over 100 trees have had to be dropped on top of one another (they have a 2-3m spacing) so that the headlands either side can be accessed by vehicles. I probably have another 7,500 to go across another 3 properties for this company.
> Around houses if you think you can put a tree on the ground at that speed you're looking for trouble.
> After the amount of trees I've dropped, including a LOT of tricky bifurcated trunks plus split trunks I think/hope I've got my eye in  Tree felling is certainly NOT something you can learn from a book or TV show - Axemen sucks. I don't mind watching Heli Loggers though
> In saying that I've had a few go astray too but luckily very little damage, always by cutting through too much hingewood or with gusty winds changing direction. I'd never touch a tricky tree near a house in winds like I've cut in on this property.



Sounds like some of our new rows, repetitive cutting is tiring, not necessarily as difficult but definitely have to keep them dropping to see headway:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Same place for how gay your "felling compilation" video is.


Not that I'm taking up for Murph but I haven't seen any lumberjack videos that have wowwed me either, seems like a alot of fancy names for dropping wood , but sometimes the doers want to complicate things to appear more experienced , but when I watch axemen and the guy has no teeth explaining to me how important his job is I really wonder:monkey:Its hard to validate when he can't learn alittle hygiene


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 30, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> ... but when I watch axemen and the guy has no teeth explaining to me how important his job is I really wonder:monkey:Its hard to validate when he can't learn alittle hygiene



It wasn't poor hygiene, he lost those teeth cutting springpoles off a freshly downed tree walking down the trunk cutting them with his 42" bar.

I can't figure out why those guys don't have a couple of smaller saws on the job. I would much rather carry two saws to the job than just one behemoth saw all day long.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 30, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> It wasn't poor hygiene, he lost those teeth cutting springpoles off a freshly downed tree walking down the trunk cutting them with his 42" bar.
> 
> I can't figure out why those guys don't have a couple of smaller saws on the job. I would much rather carry two saws to the job than just one behemoth saw all day long.



I would not expect an arborist to understand the consept of a timber faller running one saw in the woods......:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I would not expect an arborist to understand the consept of a timber faller running one saw in the woods......:monkey:



Lol long way to the other saw not all of us don't get it:monkey:


----------



## treevet (Mar 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol long way to the other saw not all of us don't get it:monkey:



plus if you are gonna limb a tree while you are walking on top of it....a small saw won't reach.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> plus if you are gonna limb a tree while you are walking on top of it....a small saw won't reach.



Yup long bars are good if your careful I will say if I was going to wag the 395 up and down them hills I would end up getting a harness. I get sore in the back after a day or two the way it is! I suppose you can grow used to it if done daily though!


----------



## MCW (Mar 30, 2010)

You can cut an 18" tree with a 42" bar but not the other way around - well you can of course but nowhere near as quickly or easily  Once your saw fitness gets high enough a 36" bar on something like a 390XP is a doddle. After 8-9 hours of solid cutting I am no worse for where on my 7900's whether I'm running a 24" bar or a 32" bar.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

MCW said:


> You can cut an 18" tree with a 42" bar but not the other way around - well you can of course but nowhere near as quickly or easily  Once your saw fitness gets high enough a 36" bar on something like a 390XP is a doddle. After 8-9 hours of solid cutting I am no worse for where on my 7900's whether I'm running a 24" bar or a 32" bar.



I use my 372's in the tree only once used the 395 though you gotta need it to pull that sucka up lol


----------



## treevet (Mar 31, 2010)

MCW said:


> You can cut an 18" tree with a 42" bar but not the other way around - well you can of course but nowhere near as quickly or easily  Once your saw fitness gets high enough a 36" bar on something like a 390XP is a doddle. After 8-9 hours of solid cutting I am no worse for where on my 7900's whether I'm running a 24" bar or a 32" bar.



I hear ya. Fitness is everything. Also after running my 880 or 090 for a while my 660 feels like an ms200.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> I hear ya. Fitness is everything. Also after running my 880 or 090 for a while my 660 feels like an ms200.



Yeah I get sore one handing the 372 though


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 31, 2010)

MCW said:


> You can cut an 18" tree with a 42" bar but not the other way around - well you can of course but nowhere near as quickly or easily  Once your saw fitness gets high enough a 36" bar on something like a 390XP is a doddle. After 8-9 hours of solid cutting I am no worse for where on my 7900's whether I'm running a 24" bar or a 32" bar.



When I was running my warmed up 372 with a 28", it felt like I was cutting with the air. A 660/32" is more noticable in the hands..


----------



## MCW (Mar 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> I hear ya. Fitness is everything. Also after running my 880 or 090 for a while my 660 feels like an ms200.



I ran my 3120 for about a week felling firebreaks in Tasmania last April when my 7900 went down with a blown base gasket (I didn't have another mid sized saw at the time and my 5100-S was too small for the trees I was dropping). They had a heap of rain that week and the tracks up the hill (mountain) were completely inaccessible by 4WD. I had to lug that stupid thing with a 32-42" bar up that hill everyday with the associated fuel, oil, and spare chains. The second I returned home on the mainland I bought another couple of mid sized saws (another modded 7900 and modded 390XP and have had a deep hatred, but a wierd kind of love, for that 3120 since  )I never want to be in the position where I have to use an overkill saw like that again for that length of time. It will only now be used on my mill and for the odd monster tree.
Even though my saw fitness has improved 10 fold in the last 12 months that week still haunts me. The 3120 doesn't feel any lighter now. Absolute boat anchors those things but I still have a lot of respect for that saw. I've had it buried in Aussie hardwood with a 60" bar and it just laughs at it with skip semi chisel.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 2, 2010)

Try that 3120 with a 50" bar, twenty feet up in the air, standing on spurs! I have, and it was pretty tough setting the cut correctly. You will never see anyone borecut that size bar when on spurs, either! 

I know what the big saws are like, and I still wouldn't want to go into the deep woods with only a big saw. 

MCW: since when is a 390xp a mid-sized saw? I'll bet you wanted a big saw that wasn't quite so big.

I pull a 50" bar with mine, and it is using full comp chain, too. It crawls through those occasional 4' logs like candy. I kind of like using it to dice up the average midwest US tree, but only if I have managed to mount up a 24" bar. Then it is so fast in a cut, the weight of the saw becomes unimportant.


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> MCW: since when is a 390xp a mid-sized saw? I'll bet you wanted a big saw that wasn't quite so big.



I class a 390 as a mid sized saw cause I own a 3120  (maybe I should say "upper mid").
Although I know people who would call my 7900 with a 24" bar a big saw because they don't know what a 3120/880 is.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

I positively despise the 88's they suck and they make this whistling noise that gives me a earache , If I never had to touch one again that would be fine with me seriously they suck, I have three 66's and one 660 which I can do 99.9 % of my big wood cutting and I love those saws all of them they work really good with a 20" bar in the tree ...


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I positively despise the 88's they suck and they make this whistling noise that gives me a earache , If I never had to touch one again that would be fine with me seriously they suck, I have three 66's and one 660 which I can do 99.9 % of my big wood cutting and I love those saws all of them they work really good with a 20" bar in the tree ...



There have been numerous warranty issues with 880's in Australia. A lot of filtration problems on our dead hardwood (like Redgum) and internal failures. One of the biggest Stihl dealers in Tasmania refuses to sell them.


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> There have been numerous warranty issues with 880's in Australia. A lot of filtration problems on our dead hardwood (like Redgum) and internal failures. One of the biggest Stihl dealers in Tasmania refuses to sell them.



It's a man's saw....not meant for everyone.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> There have been numerous warranty issues with 880's in Australia. A lot of filtration problems on our dead hardwood (like Redgum) and internal failures. One of the biggest Stihl dealers in Tasmania refuses to sell them.



Can you post some pics of TASMANIA I would love to see where the devil comes from , thats awesome ... And as for the 88's well ........


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well if hating the 88's makes me less than a man well that's fine show me to the ladies room , its funny how some people with little :censored: surround themselves with big machines as if that will make things better ,ha hahaha...


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> It's a man's saw....not meant for everyone.



 I like them mate but I know 3 guys with them and all 3 have had filtration issues and one blew up, all under warranty. There have been a lot more complaints than just these 3 guys though.
I'll stick with my 3120 which is somewhat manlier


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Can you post some pics of TASMANIA I would love to see where the devil comes from , thats awesome ... And as for the 88's well ........



If you look very closely


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> If you look very closely



Wow thats him he's kinda cute like a rat or something , he posed perfectly for your 2nd pic is he dead?


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well if hating the 88's makes me less than a man well that's fine show me to the ladies room , its funny how some people with little :censored: surround themselves with big machines as if that will make things better ,ha hahaha...



Yomomma found my equipment quite sufficient.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 2, 2010)

*I believe..............*



treeclimber101 said:


> Wow thats him he's kinda cute like a rat or something , he posed perfectly for your 2nd pic is he dead?



thats's a Tasmanian devil.doesn't look dead.Constipated maybe.


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> I like them mate but I know 3 guys with them and all 3 have had filtration issues and one blew up, all under warranty. There have been a lot more complaints than just these 3 guys though.
> I'll stick with my 3120 which is somewhat manlier



Had mine about 10 years or more with no probs and 3 owners may be a drastically small percentage of the total owners with no troubles.

What is the displacement on that little department store product?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> Yomomma found my equipment quite sufficient.



Wow thats real nice talk OnGOOD FRIDAY My mother isn't here anymore but thanks for reminding me ... jeez what a guy


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow thats him he's kinda cute like a rat or something , he posed perfectly for your 2nd pic is he dead?



Mate they are feral little creatures. All they do is fight, root, and eat. Nothing more. Here are a couple in action in a Tasmanian wildlife park...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMiOi-wDVIY


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

fishercat said:


> thats's a Tasmanian devil.doesn't look dead.Constipated maybe.



Wow a little late to the party ehhhh? I know thats its a constipated rodent I asked to see a pic of one .. OR TASMANIA I can't remember...


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow thats real nice talk OnGOOD FRIDAY My mother isn't here anymore but thanks for reminding me ... jeez what a guy



Neither is mine and you the master of playing the victim.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> Neither is mine and you the master of playing the victim.


She's not dead you :censored:hole she went home about an hr. ago , you truly are just a bozo , and such an easy target of my rues , gotcha beotch....


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> She's not dead you :censored:hole she went home about an hr. ago , you truly are just a bozo , and such an easy target of my rues , gotcha beotch....



such my dihk you little faggoht


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> Mate they are feral little creatures. All they do is fight, root, and eat. Nothing more. Here are a couple in action in a Tasmanian wildlife park...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMiOi-wDVIY



Wow they are little nasty bastards aren't they , I would like to have two of them ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> such my dihk you little faggoht



Smooches lovey right in the middle of, well you know where...I can't get mad at old guys it would be like fighting with my friends grandpappy it just not right to pick on the elderly so be careful you don't fall and break a hip....


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> Had mine about 10 years or more with no probs and 3 owners may be a drastically small percentage of the total owners with no troubles.
> 
> What is the displacement on that little department store product?



No what I meant was I know 3 people with 880's and they've all had problems - one of the owners was told by a Stihl tech that they've been having a lot of issues with the 880's in Australia. I think most of the issues relate to dust as the filter's can't keep fine particulates out - dead Aussie hardwood dust has a habit of making good filter setups look bad, even Huskies. That is why Stihl released the Extreme Conditions filter setup only sold in Australia and South Africa. This is what Stihl give their customers if they complain, bite and scratch about filtration under warranty.

My little department store saw displacement is slightly less than your more manly 880 version


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Smooches lovey right in the middle of, well you know where...I can't get mad at old guys it would be like fighting with my friends grandpappy it just not right to pick on the elderly so be careful you don't fall and break a hip....



you had to edit that post son? You're gonna get a headache if you gotta try that hard. Do you wear your helmet on the schoolbus?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> No what I meant was I know 3 people with 880's and they've all had problems - one of the owners was told by a Stihl tech that they've been having a lot of issues with the 880's in Australia. I think most of the issues relate to dust as the filter's can't keep fine particulates out - dead Aussie hardwood dust has a habit of making good filter setups look bad, even Huskies. That is why Stihl released the Extreme Conditions filter setup only sold in Australia and South Africa. This is what Stihl give their customers if they complain, bite and scratch about filtration under warranty.
> 
> My little department store saw displacement is slightly less than your more manly 880 version



Don't let him persuade you to think all westerners are complete tools , he's senile a little I think, or maybe he has sniffed to much gas in his time , he's a little bitter cause he lack's in the length dept. if ya catch my drift....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> you had to edit that post son? You're gonna get a headache if you gotta try that hard. Do you wear your helmet on the schoolbus?



Yea bannment material there gramps wouldn't want you too have that satisfaction ... lol


----------



## treevet (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't let him persuade you to think all westerners are complete tools , he's senile a little I think, or maybe he has sniffed to much gas in his time , he's a little bitter cause he lack's in the length dept. if ya catch my drift....



you seem preoccupied with penises?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

treevet said:


> you seem preoccupied with penises?



Maybe I dunno , just proud I think , or maybe blessed ...Why are you in my arse again tonite I thought we made up or do you like this ,like jumper cables on the:censored:s your sick this gives you a reason to wear makeup and run around with that crazy outfit I know you have hidden in your prisoner cab...


----------



## MCW (Apr 2, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't let him persuade you to think all westerners are complete tools , he's senile a little I think, or maybe he has sniffed to much gas in his time , he's a little bitter cause he lack's in the length dept. if ya catch my drift....



treevet gave me rep so I gotta be nice to him


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 2, 2010)

MCW said:


> treevet gave me rep so I gotta be nice to him



No ya don't, I gave him rep and he still a tool too me , I think he can't stand that I am so much younger and better looking than him , you know old age is tough on the ego..


----------



## treevet (Apr 3, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I positively despise the 88's they suck and they make this whistling noise that gives me a earache , If I never had to touch one again that would be fine with me seriously they suck, I have three 66's and one 660 which I can do 99.9 % of my big wood cutting and I love those saws all of them they work really good with a 20" bar in the tree ...



Let's just take a look at some of your points.....A Stihl 088 "sucks" and your 66 is a better saw for 99.9% of "your big wood (lol)"?

I am "senile" and that would tell me that you think you know more about our profession (what this forum is about) than I do?

Tell me one thing you know that I do not know and if you'd like I will write .....oh let's keep it to say 20 things you haven't the slightest clue about I bet.

Are we on? What do you know junior?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> Let's just take a look at some of your points.....A Stihl 088 "sucks" and your 66 is a better saw for 99.9% of "your big wood (lol)"?
> 
> I am "senile" and that would tell me that you think you know more about our profession (what this forum is about) than I do?
> 
> ...



Ok first senility is a little different than expertise in tree care or knowledge , but thats fine I have feeling that you will accel in book smarts cause you have probably researched your questions well , so if you think that your skills are there to try to trick me than go for it ,I have a feeling that is the story of your life a constant :censored: measuring contest fire away when ready but I'm not gonna sit here and wait for the questions and I'll answer them when I am good and ready but they will be answered


----------



## treevet (Apr 3, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ok first senility is a little different than expertise in tree care or knowledge , but thats fine I have feeling that you will accel in book smarts cause you have probably researched your questions well , so if you think that your skills are there to
> 
> try to trick me than go for it
> 
> ,I have a feeling that is the story of your life a constant :censored: measuring contest fire away when ready but I'm not gonna sit here and wait for the questions and I'll answer them when I am good and ready but they will be answered



I asked you first and have asked you in previous post...What do you know? You stated you are real comfortable in you level of knowledge relative to mine (in a previous post) and ignored my question of "what exactly do you know?"

No tricks here.....just not Arboriculture "101".


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 3, 2010)

treevet said:


> I asked you first and have asked you in previous post...What do you know? You stated you are real comfortable in you level of knowledge relative to mine (in a previous post) and ignored my question of "what exactly do you know?"
> 
> No tricks here.....just not Arboriculture "101".



What ever ask your questions , this is the gayest thing that I have ever been a part of but whatever , and all mine are not gonna be tree questions , so lets get that straight...I can't believe at your age that you still play PIG on the basketball court, your up shoot ...PS start a thread for this so we don't waste anyone elses time reading this stupid test..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 23, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I stopped being a wannabe when i came out of my Mothers womb chump..



Your mothers a logger , or a tree man wow thats crazy .....


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Your mothers a logger , or a tree man wow thats crazy .....



Has nothing to do with loggers, more about being *real*...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Has nothing to do with loggers, more about being *real*...



Having fun a little they should have a sitcom about tree workers , OH thats right they did and all the " real tree workers " pitched a fit and cried about how unprofessional they all felt ....


----------



## treevet (Apr 24, 2010)

The ISA's influence stopped that series that was unprofessional and idiotic and ignored safety standards. You know more than them?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> The ISA's influence stopped that series that was unprofessional and idiotic and ignored safety standards. You know more than them?



Yea I know when something as rediculous as Paul Nosak comes around , he cannot be taken seriously , but I would suspect that when you saw him stand that crane up on its arse you couldn't dial fast enough .... And guess what we were the only ones watching , I asked at least ten people who dont work with trees and they hadn"t seen five minutes of that train wreck..


----------



## treevet (Apr 24, 2010)

Thought you were in favor of that show being aired. My bad.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> Thought you were in favor of that show being aired. My bad.



I am with a disclaimer like JACKASS thats reads these are stunts performed by trained professionals and we insist that you never try anything you see here, lol I enjoyed that show it actually made feel alot better about myself ....


----------

